
Ask HN: Looking for a certain HN submission from a few months ago - dicytea
I&#x27;m not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask, but I can&#x27;t think of a better place to ask.<p>There was an HN-submitted article a few months ago listing various (recalling it again I&#x27;m pretty sure the number was in the low-end, like 4 or something) digital tools that supposedly can potentially change how we work or think. I think one of them was some kind networked note-taking tool. The article seems well-thought-out and not just another generic &quot;15 cool tools for doing X&quot; kind of article.
But I forgot to save the link, and I can&#x27;t come up with right keywords to find it again.<p>Does anyone know what article I&#x27;m talking about?
======
verdverm
Did you upvote it?

